# Tomorrow



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like I will be hanging off the side of a tree like a buzzard around noon.
While burning piles today seen several
nice bucks. They are starting to move
here about a week earlier than normal.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Nothing but does, yearlings and young bucks.
No joy in that I can shoot freezer meat sitting on the front porch come gun season. 
I am going to start hunting middle of the day,
that is when I am seeing mature bucks.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Today at 2 pm big mature 8 point 4 to 5 year old heavy rack
walked around me for 15 minutes.
You couldn't have made him 13 inches wide 
with a come along.


----------

